# 2011 Keystone I.B.O Indoor Nationals



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

I have shot the event a few times, and its a blast. It is also fairly difficult. Picture standing on the foul line of a basket ball court and shooting from the floor all the way up to the cheap seats. Then just to top it off crank the heat up and climb to the top between every other shot. Ill be back again this year!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Its a very fun shoot but dress light by the 10th target you will be sweating if you shoot the top targets,if you shoot the hunter classes you wont go to the top.


2011 Hoyt alphaelite


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats the max yardage in there??? Is it 45 yards like Parma?? Sounds pretty cool...Shooting uphill indoors!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

45 yds won't get you to the top row....Me and the boys shot it last year...warm and lots of climbing stairs...I think I'm gonna pass this year.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be there again this year. I'm liking the fact that this year you only have to shoot it once to compete in both the IBO and the Money shoot, last year you had to shoot it twice to compete in both competitions.

I'm looking forward to a fun and challenging shoot for this year.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I took last year off but shot the couple of years prior to last year. I had a great deal of fun at the shoots and the other guys are right, there is a great deal of walking up and down to pull your arrows. There is an added pressure beyond the fact that you are shooting steep uphill at the targets......there is also a couple hundred people standing right behind you and watching you. If you arent used to that, that makes it interesting.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

The max yardage is 50yds approx, it is set to ibo rules.

2011 Hoyt Alphaelite


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

what about for the non-ibo tourny, just the Pa 3d bowhunters challange, what is the max distance?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

is there a website for this shoot?


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

The only info i found on it was thru the outdoor show website. It says about going to Keystonecountrystore.com to pay 10 bucks and that gets you into the show and holds your place on the firing line. Now does this mean i still need to pay the entry fee into the bowhunter challange?


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

$10.00 is your entrance fee into the sports show and reserves a lane time. You pay for your shoot as you sign in at the registration table.

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/keystoneiboshoot.html


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

It's a must shoot if you are within driving distance in my eyes...it it very unique, challenging, but fun as heck..shooting up into the bleachers with a ton of spectators behind you...

Well laid out it is an excllent shoot. 

The only downside I saw was the short practice range.







damnyankee said:


> 45 yds won't get you to the top row....Me and the boys shot it last year...warm and lots of climbing stairs...I think I'm gonna pass this year.


You soft like a twinkie fillin.....


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I just looked it up I will be there it is only about 5 hours from my house in Ohio. I may have to grab a buddy to come with.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Totally worth it for the shoot and the show...it's awesome.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

can you really shoot any day between the 5th and 12th?


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes you can shoot any of those days. Do yourself a favor spend the night there and go to the show for two days, you CANT see it all in one day its that big.
Matt


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

911 I'm soft...lol this coming from a guy that shoots about 5 shoots a year.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> 911 I'm soft...lol this coming from a guy that shoots about 5 shoots a year.


Hahahaaa...true...but I make the big ones!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is a little video for the shoot at the Sportsmen Show. Also it should be mentioned you are purchasing a ticket to get into the show, parking tickets are not covered under the show ticket as that is a separate purchase that you pay when you park at the show.






This is on the keystone country store webpage for the shoot as well. The video explains the differences in the 2 shoots going on, hope this helps plus as some footage of the shoot.

Unfortunately at this time it does not look good for getting the practice ranges extended for this year, while the group wanting to run the shoot wants to do this, its an issue with the Sports Show people getting an area closed off for the longer practice ranges, nothing is in concrete yet but just saying please have your bows sighted in ahead of time... I know almost all reading this on here would have that done already.


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what they believe the max range is for the Hunter Class in the PA 3d Bowhunters tourny?


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe it is approx. 35 yds


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

thank you. I assumed 40 or less but just wanted to check.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

BigEv13 said:


> Can anyone tell me what they believe the max range is for the Hunter Class in the PA 3d Bowhunters tourny?


Yes 35 would be the max for HC in the PA 3D bowhunter tourney, they pretty much follow the IBO rules for this shoot as well.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know how they do the cub class? This will be my kids first big shoot (and mine) and we are not sure what to expect. He shot the 4-H state FITA and 3-D but the IBO is new to us. Do they shoot the same target multiple times at the shorter distance or do they have a whole setup at their yardage?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Is there a way to preregister without paying for shipping?


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

they do not charge you shipping.it shows up on the purchase but you are not charged


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

any place to lock up you bow when at the show???


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Be ready for extreme up hill shots. If I was to do it again I would shorten draw a 1/4. Lots of fun


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Isnt this a qualifier for the IBO worlds? How hard is it to make the cut and qualify? About how many shooters in each class for the whole event?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

buckshot087 said:


> Isnt this a qualifier for the IBO worlds? How hard is it to make the cut and qualify? About how many shooters in each class for the whole event?


You can qualify at alot of shoots. Here in Ohio you can go to club shoots that are "qualifiers" and I think you have to place in the top 25 scores but if you go to a club shoot 75% of the time there will not even be 25 shooters so all you have to do is shoot and you qualify. I have seen people qualify at a club shoot and there was only 5 shooters.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

can you reserve a shot time with out buying a show ticket? where taking the bus down and are show tickets come with the bus trip.

also is the pa bowhunter a open shoot. can you use a moveable sight??


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> can you reserve a shot time with out buying a show ticket? where taking the bus down and are show tickets come with the bus trip.
> 
> also is the pa bowhunter a open shoot. can you use a moveable sight??


That is neat, your bus ticket and show ticket together.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> any place to lock up you bow when at the show???


Last year they did have a secure area to store your equipment.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> That is neat, your bus ticket and show ticket together.


ya they pick you up in town, one price includes you meals and travel and show ticket. best part is that you dont have to worry about parking.


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*Shoot em up! Literally way up.*

My wife and I have shot there for the last two years. It is a blast and since we are stuck there for nine days any way..Here are a few pictures of my five month pregnant wife shooting in heels last year..she finished 4th in the pa shoot..If you guys get a chance come see us in the main hall at booth 6217. Good luck


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey RD wheres the pics of you, You did good to and you looked 7 months pregnant!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so ready to come to this shoot. Wish there were more indoor shoots before it rather than using it as the warmup shoot for the year.


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

Droptine said:


> Hey RD wheres the pics of you, You did good to and you looked 7 months pregnant!!!!!!!


That's gonna cost you..Did you take all the mirrors out of your house? Really though you did better than all of us,too bad you won't be there this year.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anybody know the angle of the shot to the top row? around 30 degrees... 40 degrees???


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

buckshot087 said:


> Does anybody know the angle of the shot to the top row? around 30 degrees... 40 degrees???


I dont know what it is but I am sure glad I dont have to shoot it.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

buckshot087 said:


> Does anybody know the angle of the shot to the top row? around 30 degrees... 40 degrees???


varying... I shot mbo there last year, you will have shots at different levels, from the ground level to the nosebleeds. It's very deceptive. and someone mentioned earlier about the qualifying part for IBO.. Ibo states just the top 20 move on to worlds.. that is each class, and cumulative.. so not top 20 from each day, but overall for the 7-8 days of shooting for each class. so if you shoot monday, you wont know till the last day if you qualified...


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

last year they had a turkey target at 1-2 yards, for mbo... so...I guess you can have any shot from 1-2 yards to 50, and everything inbetween.


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

buckshot087 said:


> Does anybody know the angle of the shot to the top row? around 30 degrees... 40 degrees???


 I dont know what the angle is, but it sure is intimidating. Trust me you will third and fourth guess yourself before you let that first shot fly to the upper level.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Can't wait! A lot of talk of the shot angles HUMMM?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am not ready practice wise but I am ready to get to a shoot.

We are driving out on Sunday and then shooting Monday morning then walking the show after we shoot. THere is three of us coming from Kent, Ohio. If anyone else is going to be there from this area chime in we can meet up.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

really hard to practice this type of shooting uless your dad is a pro baseball or football player, and you can tag along with your McKenzie XT and shoot into the stands....lol


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Back to the top, this shoot is finally here. I will be shooting Monday morning.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll be shooting friday afternoon....can't wait


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

good luck eric have fun and be safe .. kick some butt !!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

thank you, I need it this early in the season.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

We are heading out Saturday morning from MA. I hear we are suppose to get a storm on Saturday. Oh well, going anyway. We are shooting Sunday at noonthirty. I never shot this shoot but my friend shot it last year. It looks like it is going to be a female dog to shoot. I will bring plenty of arrows. Not sure if I am going to shoot HC or AHC. Haven't been doing so well in the AHC the past couple of years.


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

first timer here for this competition. shooting sunday at 12:30. most likely shooting HC.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Yea being this early in the season I am very rusty on yardage so I am debating AHC or HC but once I get warmed up I should be into AHC by indoor worlds.


----------



## smaxdaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Keystone is suppose to have a place to secure your equipment.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be there shooting at 10.15 sunday morning and again at 12.30 monday


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I shot there at 10:15 this morning. Your gonna love Target 1 talk about steep angles. I finished with a 297 in HC I know there was a 302 in HC. A good challenging course. Here are some pics of the targets and the crowd of on lookers and of course Target 1 Yes I got the 8.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Sweet more pics. Please............... 297 hunter class sounds good, 302 is nice as well. Hope I do that good. I have not decided HC or AHC yet though.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> any place to lock up you bow when at the show???


 After you shoot ,you can leave your things with the Keystone guys and walk around and enjoy the show
Its a awesome shoot and really enjoy the people, vendors, and displays


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

McDawg said:


> Well I shot there at 10:15 this morning. Your gonna love Target 1 talk about steep angles. I finished with a 297 in HC I know there was a 302 in HC. A good challenging course. Here are some pics of the targets and the crowd of on lookers and of course Target 1 Yes I got the 8.


Nice pics ,297 is good shooting ,you still can shoot again to qualify for saturday ,I will be shooting on thursday at 5:30


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Any input on the temperature of the shooting area? cold / hot / ok?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Dress light as you will warm up climbing the steps.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got a call telling me that I qualified for the finals. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

McDawg said:


> I just got a call telling me that I qualified for the finals. :thumbs_up


Sweet what was your score and class?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

297 in HC granted this is for PA 3D in Trophy class.....regretfully I opted not to shoot money as I would have qualified also. IBO was SHC class.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Hopperton said:


> Sweet more pics. Please............... 297 hunter class sounds good, 302 is nice as well. Hope I do that good. I have not decided HC or AHC yet though.











http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l555/Bill_McLuckie/2011EasternOutdoorShow007.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l555/Bill_McLuckie/2011EasternOutdoorShow006.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l555/Bill_McLuckie/2011EasternOutdoorShow004.jpg


----------



## RC1959 (Feb 8, 2006)

How about a link to some daily scores. I have won this in the past in MBO Class but now switched to Trad gear. Not sure if I am ready to shoot with my Long Bow ?? Thanks, Randy


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

Hopperton said:


> Any input on the temperature of the shooting area? cold / hot / ok?


i shot this yesterday. it was really hot in there. i dressed light and was still sweating my butt off.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

shot horrible in MBO.. I dont know what it is about this place... 257... booooooooooooooooo.. makes me sick to my stomach shooting that bad...very un-nerving.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Bird Dogg said:


> shot horrible in MBO.. I dont know what it is about this place... 257... booooooooooooooooo.. makes me sick to my stomach shooting that bad...very un-nerving.


LOL, I shot horrible today as well. Not a place you can shoot with a bad 3rd axis level (my fault). 

I also was sweating and I had a collard shirt on.

My first time there though and it was really cool. Met, Waddel, Tiffany and Lee, and then Chuck Adams was there. That show blows away the IX Center.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Today huntyer class so far was high 297 14X


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah, My 3rd axis was perfect, I HOWEVER was not.. target 30.. the bear.. I was on it, started to shake, was just about to let down, when,,, the darn bow crept, causing me to trip my release. for a big fat zero.. and 3 turkey targets, really> target one was a joke, quartering turkey, for a 5.... IBO should have standardized targets.. all the tens,and x's should be the same size... even the elk.. smaller ten, and x. turkey with a pea sized 12, on a major event?... there should be more standardizing with the targets, I know it wouldt have helped me much today. but I think it needs to be done


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

so aggravating, I drove 4 hours home livid about how bad I did.. Im going to shoot the strings off my bow the next few weeks before Indoor worlds... this wont happen again. 
It doesnt help either that we had 3 feet of snow this month, temperatures are below freezing, who wants to shoot during that... I have two ranges near me, one is 20 yards the other is 35.. that's it.. and mbo is 50 yards.. maybe I should drop to AHC.. who knows.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I did not get upset once I figured out it was my setup and not me. My tardage was good and my flat shots were great but so I had no reason to get mad; it would not help. I drove back figuring I would just have to make some adjustments this week and then get out to some local shoots before indoor worlds.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I was shooting my stan element prior to going,,, I wasnt' sure If I would be fighting with my release there on those steep angles, so the week before, I went back to shooting the short-n-sweet, strap.. After the zero at Harr....., I was upset, that I switched releases so I wouldnt' have to fight with it, just to take a zero, when I tricked my release anyway.. felt like I should have stayed with the Stan... I dont' know.. very confused about the whole thing.. Ill qualify somewhere else, im sure, but I was really looking forward to having a good finish in Pa, this year...Next stop, indoor worlds Ohio.....


----------



## hotlefty (Sep 5, 2006)

anyone know where the daily results are for keystone shoot ! for has qualified already thanks!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

on the table at the shoot. I think if you qualified you will get a phone call.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I shoot Semi-Pro and I can tell you that this was the hardest tourney at H-burg since I have been going. 6 turkeys for us and some real tricky angles and lighting (or lack thereof), Todd, Gary and the guys made this one a nail biter for 2011......


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I second that Les.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Haven't heard much about scores but the few I did sounds like its much harder for everyone no matter what class your shooting hope I can get get there and shoot


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it was very tough put two 5's up the number 1 and number 14 turkeys (which was my first target) no excuse finished with 278 6x in AHC


----------



## hotlefty (Sep 5, 2006)

made it in today! but yes it is very tuff! the turkeys will get yeah! MBR


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

I managed to to make it in today as well! Does anyone know how the finals work, how many people shoot or how its set up? I shot MHC. that first target was friggin tough!


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I shot Sunday and boy did I suck! The number 1 target(turkey) just started the spiral downwards. I shot HC instead of AHC this year because I have been fighting target panic. I figured the 5 less yards would help me out. I ended up with a 252, YUK. It looks like I will be finding another qualifier to shoot because I don't think I made the cut. Oh well, it happens. Not much I can do now except practice and practice some more for the next time. Other than that it was a great show and the people who were running it were very nice. We signed up for 12:30 and they let us shoot early because there were openings. It gave us more time to walk around. I will try and make it next year. Only a 5 hour drive, not to bad.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I hear you ray, I was looking forward to harrisburg, and have been shooting alot prior to going.. I was Hoping to be 280's at least.. but I too will probably be having to qualify somewhere else.... and those turkeys were definately tough.






RAYHUNTS said:


> I shot Sunday and boy did I suck! The number 1 target(turkey) just started the spiral downwards. I shot HC instead of AHC this year because I have been fighting target panic. I figured the 5 less yards would help me out. I ended up with a 252, YUK. It looks like I will be finding another qualifier to shoot because I don't think I made the cut. Oh well, it happens. Not much I can do now except practice and practice some more for the next time. Other than that it was a great show and the people who were running it were very nice. We signed up for 12:30 and they let us shoot early because there were openings. It gave us more time to walk around. I will try and make it next year. Only a 5 hour drive, not to bad.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Bird Dogg the only good thing about my shooting was I didn't get any goose eggs.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

RAYHUNTS said:


> I shot Sunday and boy did I suck! The number 1 target(turkey) just started the spiral downwards. I shot HC instead of AHC this year because I have been fighting target panic. I figured the 5 less yards would help me out. I ended up with a 252, YUK. It looks like I will be finding another qualifier to shoot because I don't think I made the cut. Oh well, it happens. Not much I can do now except practice and practice some more for the next time. Other than that it was a great show and the people who were running it were very nice. We signed up for 12:30 and they let us shoot early because there were openings. It gave us more time to walk around. I will try and make it next year. Only a 5 hour drive, not to bad.


It was a tough shoot, I know I did not qualify but I am hoping to redeem myself at Indoor Worlds and qualify there. The last two times there I qualified so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I think it is fun to qualify at a bigger shoot where you earn it rather then a small shoot where you qualify due to default on number of shooters.

Goodluck and forget the past every shoot and every arrow is a new opportunity.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Big B said:


> I managed to to make it in today as well! Does anyone know how the finals work, how many people shoot or how its set up? I shot MHC. that first target was friggin tough!


I'm wondering also. We'll be back Sunday morning. My son qualified but I didn't. I shot a 256 in HC, target #1 got me. He's on the line at 10:30am Sunday.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree Hopperton, I qualified last year at Harr.. even then I didnt think I would.. this year my score was lower, and im pretty sure I wont.. I saw alot of people missing targets, and ton of fives on the line, so you never know... there was one kid who was shooting MBO, who missed the very first two targets he shot at, so then I didnt' feel so bad about my score. HE still had 28 to go......
TOO bad they cancelled the qualifier in Mass. this year, the springfield shoot is alot closer for me, and I usually do ok there. If I dont' do it in Ohio, then my last shot is green island in upstate Ny.... 



Hopperton said:


> It was a tough shoot, I know I did not qualify but I am hoping to redeem myself at Indoor Worlds and qualify there. The last two times there I qualified so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I think it is fun to qualify at a bigger shoot where you earn it rather then a small shoot where you qualify due to default on number of shooters.
> 
> Goodluck and forget the past every shoot and every arrow is a new opportunity.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Bird Dogg said:


> I agree Hopperton, I qualified last year at Harr.. even then I didnt think I would.. this year my score was lower, and im pretty sure I wont.. I saw alot of people missing targets, and ton of fives on the line, so you never know... there was one kid who was shooting MBO, who missed the very first two targets he shot at, so then I didnt' feel so bad about my score. HE still had 28 to go......
> TOO bad they cancelled the qualifier in Mass. this year, the springfield shoot is alot closer for me, and I usually do ok there. If I dont' do it in Ohio, then my last shot is green island in upstate Ny....


We have a ton of qualiers in Ohio if you are ever going to be out this way just send a message and i will let you know when and wehre they are.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Hopperton said:


> It was a tough shoot, I know I did not qualify but I am hoping to redeem myself at Indoor Worlds and qualify there. The last two times there I qualified so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I think it is fun to qualify at a bigger shoot where you earn it rather then a small shoot where you qualify due to default on number of shooters.
> 
> Goodluck and forget the past every shoot and every arrow is a new opportunity.


I don't think they'll have too many there to not qualify. Look at the numbers for last year. Doesn't draw alot of shooters for various reasons I won't get into.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

Ohio is a bit of a drive, but I am coming out next month for the Indoor Worlds.


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

LeadSled1 said:


> I'm wondering also. We'll be back Sunday morning. My son qualified but I didn't. I shot a 256 in HC, target #1 got me. He's on the line at 10:30am Sunday.


I shoot at 12:45. i talked to a friend of mine and he said they change the course around for the final shoot.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

that is b.s. Big.. that course was hard, everyone should shoot the same darn course untill the shootoff.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

We have one shoot in MA for a qualifier. I will have to make that one if I can get the time off. If not there is a couple in NY I will have to try and get to.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

bird dogg, they will leave the course the same for everyone until the shootoffs on saturday , then they will change it around so nobody will know what the yardage .I have shot this course for along time now and they put on a fair shoot every year,i think that it gets harder every yr.

2011 Hoyt Alphaelite,Doinker,Sureloc,Trophy taker,Classic,Scott longhorn,Goldtip


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

that is what I thought too, but the post looked like they were going to change it around before saturday.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Those guys are a class act from Keystone country store and they make it fair for everyone i will see you there saturday in shootoff what time do you shoot ,i shoot at 4.30


2011 HOYT ALPHAELITE,DOINKERS,CLASSIC,TROPHY TAKER,SCOTT LONGHORN,GOLDTIP


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

did not make the cut. shot really bad, 257, on monday...some 5's on turkeys.. need to work out some problems Im having before Indoor worlds next month.


----------



## hotlefty (Sep 5, 2006)

where is this indoor worlds held at? 3 D? thanks


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

ohio, march 18-20, cleveland Ohio.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

When: March 18-20, 2011 Add this event to your calendar. 
Where: Parma Archery – IX Center 
Address: 6200 Riverside Dr Cleveland, OH 44135 
Contact: Virgie Rock – 440-884-9949


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great Shoot! 289-10X in AHC. First Time I did the event. Good luck to the guys shooting the PA Shoot this weekend!


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

shadan51 said:


> Great Shoot! 289-10X in AHC. First Time I did the event. Good luck to the guys shooting the PA Shoot this weekend!


You shot great it was a blast to shoot with you


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

> You shot great it was a blast to shoot with you


Same to you. Hope the afternoon PA Shoot went well for ya and good luck!


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

They do shoot the same course all week, they change it FOR the finals


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I don't think they'll have too many there to not qualify. Look at the numbers for last year. Doesn't draw alot of shooters for various reasons I won't get into.


done shooting for today and read this. what numbers are you looking at i went to the ibo site and looked up the numbers last year keystone 116 ibo shooters shot last year 307 shot the ibo indoor worlds so which one isnt drawing alot of ibo shooter?


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

Last year, Harrisburg pa had two major snow storms the week of the indoor nationals. That's why the turnout was low. One of the guys that helps run the shoot, told me on friday that they had over 600 total shooters this year. Now, not all of these shooters shot the indoor nationals. Some only shot the pa challenge shoot.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Deer Slayer I said:


> done shooting for today and read this. what numbers are you looking at i went to the ibo site and looked up the numbers last year keystone 116 ibo shooters shot last year 307 shot the ibo indoor worlds so which one isnt drawing alot of ibo shooter?


IBO World's has over 200 in HC alone, AHC & MBR will have over 100 in each also. MBO over 200. Same goes for the National Triple crown shoots also. Outdoor 3D shoots in that area will have over 100 guys easy for a regular club shoot.
For an event where you can shoot any of the 8 days that easy very good turnout for a "National" event.
It's a cool shoot but doesn't draw for some reason.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

penn state said:


> Last year, Harrisburg pa had two major snow storms the week of the indoor nationals. That's why the turnout was low. One of the guys that helps run the shoot, told me on friday that they had over 600 total shooters this year. Now, not all of these shooters shot the indoor nationals. Some only shot the pa challenge shoot.


That's true and you can shoot the course as many times as you want to pay also. I think they had more shoot for fun and in the challenge shoot than for the IBO last year. It's cool place to shoot but for that area it's turnout is small imo.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

maybe i misunderstood you pinwheeler i thought you meant ibo world doesnt draw anybody my apol what i don understand is how is keystone a soy shoot <drawing 116 last year> and ibo world not ive heard the story only so many shooters allowed at the ibo indoor world but its the same at the keystone shoot infact its 2 seprerate shoots which would limit the amount of ibo entrants just my 2 cents


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Keystone isn't a SOY event. They were going to make it one but changed it. IBO Indoor World & Indoor Nationals should be SOY events imo.


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

If anyone has any suggestions on how to make this shoot better, The guys from keystone would love to hear your suggestions! They are trying to get a better pratice area for next year.I thought that the shoot was tough with 6 turkey targets!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Would like your explanation on this. Imo indoor world definitely should not. Hc for example is 30 yards indoor. How is it fair for some guys to be able to use a crazy high score from this easy indoor event when maybe some guys can't make it and would have to use all outside scores.



3D Pinwheeler said:


> Keystone isn't a SOY event. They were going to make it one but changed it. IBO Indoor World & Indoor Nationals should be SOY events imo.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Would like your explanation on this. Imo indoor world definitely should not. Hc for example is 30 yards indoor. How is it fair for some guys to be able to use a crazy high score from this easy indoor event when maybe some guys can't make it and would have to use all outside scores.


alot of people cant attend the soutern triple crown and it counts for soy and if you look at the scores it doesnt take alot to win


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Keystone isn't a SOY event. They were going to make it one but changed it. IBO Indoor World & Indoor Nationals should be SOY events imo.


it was last year and i thought when i looked earlier this year that keystone was going to be soy just checked it isnt when did they change that


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Would like your explanation on this. Imo indoor world definitely should not. Hc for example is 30 yards indoor. How is it fair for some guys to be able to use a crazy high score from this easy indoor event when maybe some guys can't make it and would have to use all outside scores.


HC isn't eligible for SOY. Go shoot Keystone National, the toughest shoot I shot at last year. I shot in AHC in all the Northern events in the IBO last year. Except for Indoor World's. If it's a "National or World" shoot it should be SOY eligible.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

the beginning of the year, even IBO had it on their site that Keystone would be SOY event. for whatever reason it changed... as far as turnout, I was there last year, and as one person wrote, they had two huge snow storms, and attendence was down. 
Irregardless as how it is marketed, not everyone can make all the shoots. I'd like to go to the triple crown shoots , but not in my budget.. I might make one or so.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

only think I dont like about shooter of the year is; you can go shoot like drap in the south then come up here and shoot and then you will for sure have more points then anyone up here that only shot the triple crown. They should have a southern shooter of the year and northern.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I was just referring too indoor world. I have heard keystone is really tough. If its as tough as outside it should count for soy. But indoor world just isn't tough enough.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

scores r posted


----------



## bowhuntress717 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Keystone scores*

Where are the scores posted?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

bowhuntress717 said:


> Where are the scores posted?


on the ibo website


----------



## shadan51 (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.ibo.net/results.php


----------



## bowhuntress717 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Scores*

I found it :embara: this is my first year so I am still learning. I placed 3rd in IBO in my first tournament! Awesome thanks


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

great


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

thinking of shooting MBR in Ohio next month..


----------

